# Salsas



## kansasgirl (Jan 31, 2005)

I think we should start a thread on great salsas - here are a few favorites.

Gingered Summer Salsa 
1  Jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped (more or less to taste)
OR
2 Serrano chilis, seeded and finely chopped (more or less to taste)
1 c Mango, peeled and diced 
1 c Pineapple, peeled and diced
1 c Peach or nectarine, peeled and diced
1 c Jicama, peeled and diced
Brown sugar to taste
pinch of Ground cloves 
1 Garlic clove, finely chopped 
2 tb Crystallized ginger, finely chopped 
pinch of Salt 

Combine and mix prepared ingredients in a small bowl. Salsa texture should be coarse and chunky. Chill before serving.

Coyote Salsa
2 c Fresh corn kernels 
2 tb Butter, cold, cut into pieces 
1 c Zucchini, diced
1/2 c Tomatoes, diced
1 Jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced (can use other chilis to taste)
1/4 c Red onion, diced
2 tb Cilantro, chopped 
1/4 Rice wine vinegar 
Salt and fresh pepper to taste 
pinch of sugar

1.Toast corn kernels in 1 tb of butter until fragrant and slightly browned.
2.Combine all ingredients, except butter, in a saucepan over high heat and stir; bring salsa to a boil. 
3.When salsa is boiling, stir in butter, combine thoroughly and take off the heat.  Allow to cool slightly before using. Can be served warmed or chilled.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 1, 2005)

This is a bit different from the normal salsa but I like it.

Sweet Chilli and Capsicum Salsa
-------------------------------
2 red capsicums
1/2 red onion, chopped finely
4 medium/large red chillies, seeded and finely chopped
1/2 clove garlic, crushed
3-4 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 handful parsley, finely chopped
1 handful basil, finely chopped
Salt and black pepper


Grill the capsicums whole, turning at intervals, until the skin is blackened. Place in a bowl while still hot and cover with plastic wrap. Leave them to steam. Skin, remove seeds and finely chop the capsicums.

Do the same with the chillies.

Add all ingredients together and mix well. Taste for seasoning. Leave for 1 hour for flavours to develop.

Check seasoning before serving.


----------

